# Kindle Fire and Prime. A match made in Heaven?



## KayakerNC (Oct 7, 2009)

Access to 1000's of TV shows and movies, the Lending Library, and 2 day shipping, this would seem to be the ideal combination.

_*"Kindle Fire is the gateway to the kingdom. Loaded with Prime, the customer has no incentive to shop elsewhere."
*_
http://www.newsobserver.com/2011/11/21/1659876/kindle-aims-at-selling.html


----------



## krm0789 (Dec 21, 2010)

Eh. Pre-Fire's arrival I was bummed that I hadn't taken advantage of the $40 prime they offered me in August. But now as I'm using my free month, I find that I'm not interested in the shows/movies they offer, & I can get the books they offer in the library (er, sort of, damn you Penguin!). I love prime for shipping, but not enough to pay for separate accounts (I'm a prime guest).

But I know they're still beefing it up, and if they keep making deals, my interest may change


----------



## D/W (Dec 29, 2010)

I've never felt the need to have two-day shipping. Amazon's "free shipping for purchases over $25" has always been fast enough, so paying $79 a year for that doesn't make sense _for me_. Right now I don't see many Prime Instant Videos (TV and movies) that interest me. I've seen most of the good ones already.  Maybe my opinion will change as newer content is added, so I'll try to keep an open mind about Prime.


----------



## monkeyluis (Oct 17, 2010)

I think it is a match made in heaven. While prime has paid for itself kn shipping for me I still need to take more advantage of the video & now books offering. With the fire I hope to do that. 

Sent from my Kindle Fire using Tapatalk


----------



## cheriereich (Feb 12, 2011)

I definitely think it is a good match.

Books, movies & TV, and 2-day free shipping. I won't have to wait until I have a $25 or more order now to get free shipping. I've looked through the TV shows streaming for free, and I'm so excited about them. Some are shows I love but haven't seen in years. Others I've heard about and would like to see, so it works for me. I haven't checked out the movies too much yet, and I love the idea of reading for free with the Prime Library Borrowing. It's simpler than using the public library for some books.


----------



## Bob327 (Nov 17, 2011)

Well 79 bucks a year is not exceeding expensive..

The free shipping is Only good for any items that Amazon stocks and ships ....BUT most of my purchases are from individual vendors or stores who sell thru Amazon and are shipped by the vendor or store so I still will have to pay shipping... 

I do not watch much TV but on some nights there just is nothing on period..which was the case last night...Boy it was nice to watch two episodes of the Last of the Summer Wine (British Comedy) then I experimented with watching most of a movie....Streaming video was fast enough that it was if I were watching on my TV... Total cost for the evening...ZERO, ZIP, DADA ZILCH !!!!  This is going to work for me just as a bordom killer... 

I will still do most of my reading on my regular Kindle (unless its dark) not the Fire ...

BobG


----------



## BasicGreatGuy (Dec 27, 2009)

DreamWeaver said:


> I've never felt the need to have two-day shipping. Amazon's "free shipping for purchases over $25" has always been fast enough, so paying $79 a year for that doesn't make sense _for me_. Right now I don't see many Prime Instant Videos (TV and movies) that interest me. I've seen most of the good ones already.  Maybe my opinion will change as newer content is added, so I'll try to keep an open mind about Prime.


I agree with you about the Prime video free streaming selection. Like you, I find it lacking.


----------



## Lambert (Nov 12, 2010)

It's worth it just for the shipping to me. The videos are just a bit extra.


----------



## racheldeet (Jan 21, 2010)

I'm planning on paying for Prime when I have the money to. They have a lot of videos that Netflix doesn't (all the old seasons of Doctor Who!!! *____*) and I recently got a Roku, so the added bonus of streaming to my TV is fantastic.

It's not for everyone, but for me it's a great thing.


----------



## MartyS (Feb 3, 2011)

I've been a Prime member since the spring, I figured I usually paid about $50 a year for faster than free shipping anyway and the videos are a bonus.  Other bonus is I don't need to wait till I have enough stuff to order for free shipping, so I order more single items now.

I hadn't been using the streaming video much but the Prime video interface on the Fire is better than the ones on my Blu-Ray player and TV, so I'll be using it more now, I wish they could/would do some of the stuff that makes Netflix so easy to use like the recently viewed list and the instant queue.  So far nothing beats the Netflix interface on the AppleTV, the prime interface on the Fire is second.


----------



## Kelvweb (Nov 18, 2011)

I was hoping Prime would have a better movie selection.


----------



## katy32 (Dec 20, 2010)

I have student prime, so it only cost me $39 to upgrade to regular, which I found worth it.  The movie/tv selection keeps getting better and I have the feeling it will continue to do so.  Amazon doesn't seem to do anything halfway.


----------

